# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Miiya, smartwatch for kids, Tournai, Belgium

## Airicist

Co-founder, Interaction & Engineering - Nicolas Bruneau

Co-founder, Business Development - Frederic Bruneau

"Miiya: connected smartwatch to get kids active" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Miiya Kids’ Wearable Wants To Encourage Safe And Active Play"

by Natasha Lomas 
January 10, 2015

----------

